# Motorbike insurance



## brodiebabe

Yet another Motorbike insurance provider bites the dust.  My husband just got a letter from Hibernian telling him that they can't renew his policy as they have been withdrawing from Motorbike Insurance cover since July 2005.  That only leaves two brokers who provide cover.  Aon and Carole Nash.  And Mary Harney tells us to "shop around".  Yes plenty of opportunity to shop around for a cheaper price......  I think not.


----------



## lynchtp

AXA took over the AON contract from Hib, so it may be worth checking if they will quote independantly now Hib are gone.


----------



## DrMoriarty

For the ten years I drove a bike, NU (now Hib) were the _only_ provider. Ten years of claim-free driving, and every year the premium rose by 30%-70%, with no NCB and no reduction for age. I paid the same premium as the 18-year-old who'd just gone out and bought his first bike...


----------



## profasoc

Just my two cents but there is a French compnay that will insure foreghin cars and bikes in th EU and most probably a lot cheaper then Ireland


----------



## DrMoriarty

What's their name?

I tried keeping my (much cheaper) French insurance when I moved back to Ireland in 1989 and was told that I couldn't because Irish law requires you to hold a valid certificate of insurance (and display a current disk) issued under the Road Traffic Act, 1961. But if that's changed, I wouldn't mind exercising some European "citizenship rights" at next renewal!


----------



## profasoc

I am not sure about Irish law but when i vist Italy I call them and isure my car for 3 months, this sommer it was someting like 350 for an 1998 BMW M3. If it is valid in the EU it should be so in Ireland and it does have a certificate but you might get hassel with the Gards?? I am back in December and will get it for you as all the papers are in the car.


----------



## quarterfloun

We await with baited breath............my bike is off the road until fair price enters this market. I was paying 160 odd sterling a year thru Carole Nash, moved to Ireland using the same broker the price hiked to 650 plus euro. Someone call Eddie Hobbs


----------



## macplaxton

My experience on getting a couple of quotes (one was for motorcycle, one a classic car) has been it is somewhere around 3 to 4 times dearer than the UK. Having said that I'm not that surprised given the accident rate is higher.

Cheers,
mac p


----------



## Aidan Tghe

Hey does anybody know the max engine size u can be insured on if ur on a provisional licence and r only starting off.


----------



## tiger

an A1 license is up to 125cc
an A license for a provisional (& 2 years after you pass your test) is 25 Kw or 33bhp (in fairness, as a beginner I found this more than powerful enough)


Many bigger bikes can be restricted to 25kw, but for insurance purposes this needs to be factory fitted.  e.g.  a suzuki bandit 600 is a group 10 bike, restricted or not, but a factory restricted one is a group 6.

I would double check everything with your insurer before you buy anything.


----------



## Aidan Tghe

Thanks tiger, it's much appreciated


----------



## CCOVICH

Last post by Aidan Tghe moved here as it relates to buying a bike and not to insurance.


----------



## Budgie

Guys

In theory under the EU Third Non Life Directive, a company can sell insurance anywhere in the EU once it is licenced in any EU country ("freedom of services").  In reality alot of insurers are not bothered with Ireland because its too small and there is a lot of claims volatility (which they don't like).  Even if they get a small slice of the market, it is not worth the effort unless the margins are really really juicy.  The fact that Hibernian have got out could mean they are not or at least not as juicy as car margins. 

Accidents, death rates etc. should not drive out insurance.  Pricing risk is straightforward enough...you take last years claims + expenses + plus this years profit margin and spread it over your likely sales.  The trick is to spread it on thick where the market will take it....and where whinging is ignored (youngsters, motorbikes etc.)


----------



## DrMoriarty

Budgie said:
			
		

> The fact that Hibernian have got out could mean they are not or at least not as juicy as car margins.


I drove a bike accident/claim-free for almost 10 years, and what seemed most unfair to me was the absence of any kind of no-claims bonus. Year after year, my premium would rise (once by 70%!) and I paid exactly the same premium as an 18-year-old first-timer — or an 80-year-old, for that matter.  

Yet I know from someone working there at the time that NU (now Hibernian) used to _lose_ money on bike insurance, and that the sector was always subsidised by the rest of the fire/motor book. Not surprised to hear that Hibernian have now pulled out...


----------



## Aidan Tghe

Hey does anybody hav a rough idea on the price of insurance for an 18 yr old male driver on a 125cc bike with a provisional Lic. just looking for a rough ball park figure, So it's just Carrol Nash and AON that insure motorbikes is it.


----------



## RS2K

I'd guess at €1500.


----------



## J.Daniels

I think the reality is that Carole Nash / Aon will quote _and_ insure you on faster unrestricted motorbikes, but technically your licence does prohibit you from driving such bikes (with a power output above 33bhp), even after passing the test & receiving the full licence for a period of up to two years, ie. its more a garda enforcement issue, but you will be covered in the event of an accident, have a look at http://www.biker.ie/forum for more info.


----------



## Gitzy

Buying a virago (factory restricted 33bhp), carole nash quoted me 2075 but didnt ask what class licence I hold,all they needed was provisonal or full.Does anyone know if I am covered on an A1 provisonal?


----------



## Gitzy

should have mentioned that its a 535cc bike in above post


----------



## bacchus

Gitzy said:
			
		

> Buying a virago (factory restricted 33bhp), 535cc bike
> Does anyone know if I am covered on an A1 provisonal?


 
Category Vehicle type Minimum age of driver
A1 Motorcycles up to 11kW or 125 cc 16 years
A(restricted) Motorcycles up to 25kW (approx. 300 cc) 18 years
A Any size motorcycle (after 2 years on a full licence)18 years


As A1 is up to 125cc only, so i guess you are not covered....


See this link to OASIS for details


----------



## Gitzy

Thanks for the info, looks like I'm stuck on a 125 hairdryer for the time being


----------



## cobra_ie

I don't know if anyone stated this before...but there are bikes above 125cc but below the hp restriction, eg. Honda Bros 400


----------



## Aidan Tghe

I just got quoted a massive €7856 from AON bike care for a Honda CBR250, is there anywhere else you can be insured cos i'm only 18 and on a provisional. thanks.


----------



## Gitzy

hey aidan,
my advice is to steer well clear of aon, they quoted me 2170 for a 125 virago tpo where carolenash only wanted1370 tp fire and theft and cn offered 24hr breakdown assistance gratis,,ended up with the 535dx version, only paid 1915.(tpo+breakdown)
you didnt say if your bike was restricted, that would help your chances a lot though. best of luck


----------



## bijou

profasoc said:


> Just my two cents but there is a French compnay that will insure foreghin cars and bikes in th EU and most probably a lot cheaper then Ireland


 
Sorry folks but just spotted this from ages ago - does anyone know who this French company is? wouldn't mind trying them -  i heard there was a german company that would do the same but again the name is elusive

bijou


----------



## tiger

Seems to be discussion on other forums in recent days, quinn direct have started insuring bikes.  Not on their website yet though.


----------



## liz1246

Hi
does anyone know whether the cover with Quinn Direct is comparable to the CArole Nash one
They seem Way cheaper which makes me suspicious
and the kid on the phone seemed a bit of a dunce


----------



## gipimann

liz,
I'm insured with AON, and their renewal quote (after 1 year) was half the amount quoted by either Carole Nash or Quinn - in fact Quinn came in the most expensive of the three!  And they didn't even have my type of bike listed on their system!


----------



## States

Saw this in the Irish Times the other day about bike insurance
[broken link removed]


----------



## newbiker

Hi there to all, i am a new suscriber to this  - someone asked about Quinn - I got a quote of 479€ having been quoted 857€ from Carole Nash so its worth trying


----------



## futisle

I have got fully comprehensive insurance from Quinn for half the price of Aon or Carole nash. Surely thats better than tpft, which was more expensive with both Aon and Carole nash than fully comp with quinn.


----------



## newbiker

There is a british company taking details of irish motorcyclists with a view to setting up here i.e. e-bike.ie - if you log your details with them then they will get in touch by email ( unfortunately still waiting) regards to all


----------



## liz1246

liz1246 said:


> Hi
> does anyone know whether the cover with Quinn Direct is comparable to the CArole Nash one
> They seem Way cheaper which makes me suspicious
> and the kid on the phone seemed a bit of a dunce


 
So Does Anybody know if they are comparable Cover wise
I know they are cheaper but Cheapest isn't always best!

Cheers


----------



## newbiker

*Re: Motorbike insurance/last reply*

while quinn are cheaper then whats your problem ! your either insured or not  -  cops dont care u either have insurance or not ?


----------



## RS2K

*Re: Motorbike insurance/last reply*



newbiker said:


> while quinn are cheaper then whats your problem ! your either insured or not  -  cops dont care u either have insurance or not ?



That's rather simplistic. Quinn have a less than perfect reputation for paying claims. There is a lot more to insurance than price. Buying cheap may be buying nasty too.


----------



## newbiker

Yes "simplistic" is a fact.  You are either insured or not.  Most people expect not to have to use it.  If you ride a bike then for 99 % of time insurance is only relevant when you are stopped by the Law (long may it last).  I actually did not to for quinn in the end as they do not do multi-bike policies & carole nash were cheaper in the end.  If you end up wrecked in wheel chair unable to communicate or move then why would you worry about how you are covered.  There are lots of rumors of some british companies moving to ireland but at minute it seems like alot of talk - does anyone know more !


----------



## RS2K

Who in their right mind would enter the Irish market?


----------



## Crugers

*Re: Motorbike insurance/last reply*



newbiker said:


> while quinn are cheaper then whats your problem ! your either insured or not - cops dont care u either have insurance or not ?


Not just that simple...
Breakdown Cover isn't provided by Quinn.
Then there is the question of accessories like top boxes etc
And pillion passengers...
And whether it is just SPD or 'commercial'...
And multiple bikes...
And agreed replacement value...
And riding other bikes...
And use outside this country...
And where it is stored...
And...
If none of the above affect you fine but if they do... are you covered?


----------

